# Ice Not Dispencing



## sdupp (Nov 13, 2014)

Intermittent problem just got worse. When pressing the pad for ice to dispense, it works intermittently. I removed the ice container and made sure it's not binding. Any suggestions? Could the dispensing motor be going bad? 

Whirlpool Side by Side Fridge  GS6NBEXRL00
The fridge is around 9 years


----------



## kok328 (Nov 13, 2014)

Could be the contacts in the dispense button itself.
Maybe remove the control pad and clean the contacts (carbon contact perhaps) or verify with a volt/ohm meter that the contacts are still working or jumper the wires that lead from the contacts to see if it dispenses.


----------



## sdupp (Nov 13, 2014)

kok328 said:


> Could be the contacts in the dispense button itself.
> Maybe remove the control pad and clean the contacts (carbon contact perhaps) or verify with a volt/ohm meter that the contacts are still working or jumper the wires that lead from the contacts to see if it dispenses.



When I press on the pad with a glass I do hear a click and the small door opening where the ice comes out. Just the dispensing motor won't turn most of the time. Sounds like your on to something. I'm not sure how to remove the the Dispensing unit. Can't find a video that looks exactly like mine. It does have a tray at the bottom that slides out with two screws behind it. I assume that's where I would start.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 13, 2014)

I didn't google your make/model before posting but, if you hearing a click that may be the sound of a micro-switch engaging.
I did find this but, it doesn't help much as to how to remove it.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gs6nbexrl00&qpvt=GS6NBEXRL00&FORM=IGRE#view=detail&id=066A23E1022BAD80764E8EF215ED7FF718FA64D8&selectedIndex=12

can you post your diagram with a parts description for the part numbers listed ?


----------



## sdupp (Nov 13, 2014)

kok328 said:


> I didn't google your make/model before posting but, if you hearing a click that may be the sound of a micro-switch engaging.
> I did find this but, it doesn't help much as to how to remove it.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...AD80764E8EF215ED7FF718FA64D8&selectedIndex=12
> 
> can you post your diagram with a parts description for the part numbers listed ?


 Thanks for you help!  Dispenser parts list on page 13/14 http://www.mediafire.com/view/lx753d59ysam2r3/WHIRLPOOL_FRIDGE_Repair_Part_List.pdf


----------



## sdupp (Feb 15, 2015)

Fix the problem finally. Removed the front cover housing (2 screws at the bottom) Replaced Dispenser motor. It was much easier then I thought it was going to be. 

:


----------

